# Beef Jerky Making For Newbs on weber smoky mountain



## aer0 (Jul 23, 2014)

hey guys just wondering if i could get some help / answers on making beef jerky.

i had some flank steak and found a recipe for making some black pepper beef jerky.

i did not use cure#1 and smoked it around 225-250.. (i think my temp was too high?)

my cuts were a little bit thick so i layed in on the trays.

smoked it for about 3.5 hours.

i find it was very burnt on the outside but was very moist in the inside.

again i am a newb so just wondering what i did wrong here...


----------



## aer0 (Jul 24, 2014)

any help?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2014)

No help here, sorry.   I dry my jerky.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2014)

If j was to try it I would slice maybe 1/4 inch thick and try to get a low temp.  Try to dry it.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 24, 2014)

The last time I did jerky was in the oven and low and slow. I see the oven on the lowest setting, I think 175, and laid the strips on the racks with the door slightly propped open to allow moisture to leave. This worked well. 

I definitely think you went too high but I'm glad you did. Without the cure if you went lower and slow the meat would have been in the danger zone for a good while. Next time add your cure #1 and cook lower. You get an evenly dried finished product.


----------



## shrekastac (Aug 3, 2014)

I used to do my jerky in 2 dehydrators but couldn't make it fast enough. The FDA wants you to take meat internally and externally to 160 degrees if I'm not mistaken. I am using an AMNPS for my smoke and a propane burner that will support a low heat. I was recommended the 3 burner from northern tools so I picked one up. The heat IMO isn't as important as the consistent air flow to dry it out. Stay Smokey my friends.


----------



## shrekastac (Aug 3, 2014)

Also you can make it however but I found 1/4" was the ticket. Partially freeze it just long enough for the meat to firm up so its easier to cut.


----------



## uling (Jan 29, 2015)

set your smoker to 165 to 180


----------



## fire in the hole (Jan 29, 2015)

I just finished 4 batches. I had the beef sliced +/- 1/4" laying on racks in my MES at 150 degrees for 5 hours, with smoke for about 3 hours. The color was nice...........flavor was nice.........texture and bite was nice.


----------

